# firewall for home website



## kdmiller45 (Jan 5, 2017)

I am hosting some websites from home using Server 2012 R2 and would like a inexpensive firewall to protect and monitor access to the web and email server and be able to enter IP to block, I have monitored my logs for email server and found MANY attempts to break into it.

can anyone make a suggestion for this Device.

as a side note I do have a Packeteer 1500 which by description is a packet shaper


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You could setup your own using another computer, or purchase a standalone device, although I don't know what is available for the "home" user.


----------



## pcride (Jan 29, 2016)

Look at the watchguard xtm models. I just bought a used one for $35 on the local classifieds. Watchguard also does annual subscriptions for gateway monitoring, IPS,Email etc... you don't need the subscriptions to use the basic firewall.


----------

